# [Powerpoint] Eine Exceltabelle für mehrere Diagramme nutzen?



## Carndret (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde gern in Powerpiont ein paar Diagramme einfügen (insgesamt 6). Im Prinzip hängen alle von zwei Datenblättern ab, die sich of ändern.
Damit nicht jedes mal für jedes Diagramm die Exceltabelle geändert werden muss, will ich sozusagen eine/zwei globale Tabellen haben. Die Diagramme greifen dann nur noch darauf zu und ändern sich automatisch. Dumm ist nur das ich das in Powerpoint brauche und da ist ja jede Exceltabelle ein eigenständiges Objekt.
Kann man das irgenwie machen, z.B. mit VBA?


----------



## Leola13 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

ich hoffe ich habe dich richtig verstanden. (?)   

Ertselle eine Excel Datei mit ein(zwei, ..) Tabellenblättern, wo die Daten drin sind. Aus diesen Daten erstelle deine 6 Diagramme, jeweils auf einem neuen Tabellenblatt.
Über kopieren kannst du diese dann in Powerpoint einfügen.
Mit einem Doppelklick auf das Diagramm in Powerpoint öffnet sich die Exceltabelle und du kannst in dem Tabellenblatt die Daten ändern. Die Diagramme werden dann automatisch geändert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Carndret (6. Dezember 2004)

Aber das klappt doch nur, wenn ich lediglich ein Diagramm machen will? Ich habe ja verschiedene Seiten also auch mehrere Excel-Objekte und für jedes Objekt brauche ich ja die Daten und die sollen aus nur einem Objekt stammen. 
Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit es genau wie du gesagt hast, in eine Excel-Datei zu machen, diese einmal reinzukopieren und davon auf den Powerpoint-Seiten Instanzen zu machen, so dass ich auf Seite 3 z.B. doppelklick auf das Diagramm mache, dort die Daten verändern kann und in allen anderen Objekten ändern sie sich auch?
Irgendwie schwer zu erklären...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du das Diagramm NICHT über Einfügen -> Diagramm, sondern über Einfügen -> Objekt ( und dort Diagramm oder Excel Tabelle ) einbindest sollte das problemlos klappen.

Edit: Nur darauf achten das du das Objekt als Verknüpfung einfügst!


----------

